

Monitor Any Cloud Or Web Infrastructure With New Rackspace Cloud Monitoring - ddispaltro
http://www.rackspace.com/blog/monitor-any-cloud-or-web-infrastructure-with-new-rackspace-cloud-monitoring-now-in-unlimited-availability/

======
jimmybrite
How about concentrating on teleportation instead?

~~~
rphillips
We started working on teleportation but accidentally beamed a family of Ceti
Eels into the lab. They infected the entire team.

